#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      Degassing Stations

## Esam

** 
         ,              ,           ..           gas-Oil Separator Plant GOSP           .
               ,                               .
                      .           .
                           GOSP                    .         GOR        .
            :

1.  :       C1    C2.
2.  :      (/)  (/).
3.         C7.
           :
 1.         C1  C2.
 2.        .
 3.       ( ).
             .
            :
1.       Differential or Enhanced Separation.
2.     Flash Equilibrium Separation

*     ɿ*

                         .               .
               partial Pressure                       :
(     /     )X     Vessel Pressure

                     .
         (    )           ( )                (    )             .             Tank feed       .          .
                  .                  .               .
            .          .

** 
              Crude Oil                          Refineries       LPG Plants.
               Well Head        X-mass Tree             Choke valve       FlowRate       Check Valve (   )             Pressure Gauges               Manifold                    Separator Capacity      :

      :
-                        3-phase separators .
-                      Production header       Test Header .
-                 Emergency Shut Down valves     ESDV            LAHH     Level Alarm High High                   LALL       Level Alarm Low Low
-                   (50-60) psi                    .
-                                  Pressure Control Valve     PCV           .
-                   Pressure Safety Valve     PSV                      .
-                     100%                             .

*:       * 
 
            H2S         Processing Unit        Stripping Column      Trays          Bubble Caps              H2S                      H2SO4.
                  H2S       .
*   :       * 
                          Gas Compressor Stations.
                     Dehydration Units              Contactor.
        ()     Flare                   .

*:      * 
          (    Minimum Flowrate      Peak Flowrate     Average Flowrate ).
         Operating Pressure     Operating Temperature.
          Fluids' Physical Properties     Density    Compressibility.
        (  :    100%         10 Micron).
           Paraffin    Sand .. .
             Foam.
         .

*:    *   Production  Separator**   Test  Separator**
        :                         
                   .
       :             (12-30)      (6-70) .

*:        ɿ*


     -  ( - ) .
 -     .
     -   .
 -    .
 -        (  -  -  ..).
     -       GOR.
 -     .

                              .      .      .             (400-1600)    .       ɡ        800   PSIG      (6-10)     .            .
      Separators' Types
 *     :*     Vertical Separators     Horizontal Separators.

** 





*    :*

 
 

   Pressure 
 
 

    Flowrate
 
 

GOR



    interface
 
 


(         off-shore)











 
 
 

 
 
 

 
                Level Control
 

 



 
 
 



             :      two  -phase separator       three  phase separator       .
              :           20-1500  psi      :
     (750-1500  psi) -     (230-700  psi) -    (10-225  psi)  
** :
                               :
     Inlet Momentum:
       Inlet Diverter                          .            :
   Splash Plates      Dished Heads                       Energy of the inlet fluid.
 




       diverter        ( )   (   )   .See More:     Degassing Stations

----------

